

Ajenti - Linux home server admin panel - vacipr
http://ajenti.org/

======
laacz
It is cute, pretty stright forward, but I've been waiting long time for
something, well, better suited for untrained user. Linked kind of interfaces
are good and necessary for power users, but a simpler and more subtle one
could be added.

For a home user there should be bare minimum of task oriented steps available.
Like - add a service, set up dyndns or any other reverse dns service, add a
file to download queue, perform backup, etc. Configure network shares without
knowing anything about samba or bonjour. Set up streaming to your devices
without diving into terminology of upnp or airplay. Etc.

Proprietary synology DSM (<http://www.synology.com/dsm/index.php>) is great,
but it's proprietary. It is probable that there are some alternatives which I
have not seen due the great vastness of the internet.

------
oliwarner
I saw this and thought it might be awesome for my Ubuntu desktop and my
servers ___but_ __then I thought about what it actually is.

This appears to be a splash of Munin/RRD (for monitoring) with a load of stuff
for editing settings and running things. Remotely. _As root_.

I'm sure it's great but it's a big fat hack waiting to happen. Munin and SSH
will do for now.

